# Bakterien dem Teich zugeben.....ab wann?



## minimuelli (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

ab wann sollte ich mit der Zugabe von Bakterien im Teichwasser/Filter beginnen?
Ist dieses abhängig von der Wassertemperatur?


Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2014)

Hi Lars,

wenn Du einen Bodengrund, Mulm, ect. im Teich hast sind die Filterbakterien auch im Teich vorhanden und besiedeln nach der Inbetriebnahme auch schnell wieder den Filter, vor allem wenn man da beim Start ne Portion  zusammengekratzten Mulm reinwirft

MfG Frank


----------



## minimuelli (6. März 2014)

hallo,

ich habe keinen Bodengrund und Mulm auch nicht

Somit muss ich etwas nachhelfen... aber ab wann?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## muh.gp (6. März 2014)

Das Zusammenkratzen höre ich zum ersten Mal... Tolle Idee, werde ich machen. Danke, Frank!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## berndi (6. März 2014)

Hallo Lars,
Ich hab meinem Koihändler letzte Woche die gleiche Frage gestellt . Er meinte daß das Wasser mindestens 12-14 Grad haben muß ansonsten machts wohl keinen Sinn 
m.f,G.
			   Bernd


----------



## rease (7. März 2014)

Hey Lars,

bin ebenfalls der Meinung das solche "Starterbakterien" nicht zwingend erforderlich sind. Das Geld kann man sich getrost sparen. Ein befreundeter Biologe welcher eine Teichwirtschaft führt, meinte zu diesem Thema das jede Hand voll Erde den gleichen Effekt hätte.

Zudem besiedeln die Bakterien mit der Zeit selbständig den Filter. Wenn du dennoch etwas nachhelfen möchtetest dann würde ich so ab 10°C Wassertemperatur beginnen.

Grüße Martin


----------



## ra_ll_ik (7. März 2014)

... einfach Kanne Brottrunk Fermentgetreide in den Filter gekippt....


----------



## minimuelli (7. März 2014)

Das habe ich hier auch letztens gelesen..... das mit dem "Brottrunk".
Ich habe aber kurz vorher einen 5 Liter Bottich mit "Teichbakterien" gekauft. Beim nächsten mal würde ich auch in Richtung Fermentgetreide gehen, kostet nur 1/3 der "Teichbakterien".

Aber auch diese brauchen doch bestimmt eine gewisse Betriebstemperatur....oder?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Ulli (7. März 2014)

ra_ll_ik schrieb:


> ... einfach Kanne Brottrunk Fermentgetreide in den Filter gekippt....


Das ist keine gute Idee...
Das Zeug hat ungefähr PH 4, enthält Milchsäurebakterien und sollte in den Teich direkt und nicht in den Filter. Der geringe PH-Wert kann die dort ansässigen Bakkis eher killen als aufbauen. Ich habe das auch schon verwendet und sehr verdünnt in die Randbereiche des Teiches gegeben, die mit Fadenalgen bewachsen waren...

"Normale" Filterstarter, wie sie Minimülli hat kann man so ab 14 Grad WT in den Filter geben, dann die UVC ein oder zwei Tage ausschalten. Je wärmer das Wasser, je mehr arbeiten und  vermehren sich die Filterbakkis.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Herbine (7. März 2014)

Die Temperatur ist da relativ egal. Wenn es noch zu kühl für sie ist, sind sie (die Bakterien) einfach nur inaktiv.


----------



## Olli.P (7. März 2014)

Hi,

ich mache nix mit Starterbakterien, einfach nur so früh wie möglich den Filter anschmeißen und gut iss. 

Übrigens läuft mein Filter nun schon wieder seit ca. 3-4 Wochen auf 100% 

Und den Winter über hat er mit ca. 50% seine Dienste weiter verrichtet, war ja auch ned wirklich Winter...............................


----------



## Tommy56479 (7. März 2014)

Ich muß hier mal sagen __ knoblauchkröte weiß schon von was er hier spricht.


----------



## Tommy56479 (7. März 2014)

UVC wer unnötig Strom verbrennen will ok. Die Lampe hat auch nur eine bestimmte Lebensdauer. Aber wer will der soll. Ab 10 grad Wassertemperatur das sollte reichen. Viele Grüße aus dem Westerwald


----------

